# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Çfarë janë 'valët elektromagnetike'? Më duhen disa informacione mbi to.

## Bledari

Pershendetje Anetar.

U bona mbi 5 dite qe po kerkoj informacion per "Valet Elektromagnetike" (ne shqip) por nuk po gjej  :i ngrysur: .
Ju lutem mund te me ndihmoi dikush me ndonje informacion nese po postojeni ketu ne forum informacionin e plote.
Ju Flm.

----------


## olsetto

S'marrka vesh njeri nga fizika ketu,por une mund te them dicka.Keto vale shkaktohen nga rryma elektrike e cila vepron mbi ngarkesat elektrike me ane te fushes elektromagnetike. Morre vesh ndonje gje?

----------


## Brari

ka ne shqiperi plot libra fizike qe sqarojne se cfare jane valet elektromagnetike.. dhe ka me qindra teknik e inxhiniere qe mund te te sqarojne.. teorikisht e praktikisht.. 

valet elektromagnetike jane te padukshme nga syri e te pandjeshme nga veshi apo hunda e njeriut.. por ne e dime se ato ekzistojne..
valet elektromagnetike i prodhon natyra por dhe njeriu..
..jemi duke degjuar radio ose tv..
diku saldon deren e nje kioske nje puntor.. ose diku larg bie nje rrufe.. dhe ne me veshe degjojme nje kercitje apo gervishtje ne tingujt qe jep radio..  ose ne ekran te tv na cfaqen cregullime te figures dhe zerit..
kjo tregon se.. dikush ja prishi marrjen normale radios dhe tv..
kjo dikush eshte pra nje lloj vale elektromagnetike.. qe ne nje rast u prodhua pa dijenine e saldatorit por nga veprimi i saldatorit e ne rastin tjeter u shkaktua nga rrufeja..

di ti pyetesi bledar..  se c'eshte rryma elektrike..

se qe te kuptosh natyren e valeve elektromagnetike.. dhe si sillet ajo.. duhet te dish pak  mbi elektricitetin..
trego cdi qe te vazhdojme te themi gjera tjera per elektromagnetizmin..

----------


## wittstar

Valet elektromanjetike

Vale elektromanjetike jane ato vale qe realizojne transmetimin e energjise nepermjet nje vakuumi*ose duke perdorur nje medium.Kjo behet e mundur nga luhatja(dridhja)* e fushave elektrike dhe manjetike.Ato levizin me nje shpejtesi konstante prej 3X 10 ne fuqi 8 m/s.Shpesh ato quhen  rrezatim elektromanjetik.

Ato kane nje aplikim te gjere ne teknike prej kohesh.
Valet elektromanjetike perdoren per  transmetim radio (vale te shkurtra/vale te gjata),per telefona,transmetim te energjise apo te sinjaleve pa kabell.Ato mundesojne gjithashtu  transmetimin e energjise ne forme valesh te shkurtra,ne forme te rrezatimit infra te kuq,drites ultraviolet,rrezeve gama,etj.Te gjitha keto luajne nje rol te rendesishem ne jeten tone te perditshme,dhe ne biznes,duke perfshire edhe tekonologjine e komunikimit.
Ato mund te perdoren gjithashtu ilegalisht si arme.Sipas shtypit anglez te viteve 80 ato jane perdorur ne vitet 50-60 nga sistemi sovjetik per te demtuar ne shendet diplomat te huaj ne ate vend.Ato mund te perdoren gjithashtu ne doza te lehta  pa pasoja shendeti per te krijuar psikoza frike tek qytetare per te cilet nje shtet i caktuar mund te kete interese  te provoje se gjoja jane paranojak si dhe ne raste te tjera.

Per me teper mund te shohesh ne origjinal anglisht keto websites:

http://scienceworld.wolfram.com/phys...eticWaves.html

http://www.science.uwaterloo.ca/~cch...20/emwave.html


1*-shqip=boshllek
2*-angl.=osscilation


-------------------------------------------------------------

Ky informacion,kryesisht perkthim nga websites interneti ben 33 euro.
Per ty eshte falas.Po ke mundesi jepi ushqim apo monedha ndonje te pastrehu atje ku jeton se per shkak te te ftohtit neser mbase nuk e sheh me.

----------


## anastasia 2

shum shum flm kjo faqe eshte fantastike

----------


## dr_iton

Do mundohem edhe unë të japë një spjegim të vogël.

Kush janë bartës të elektricitetit?
Dihet se atomi përbëhet prej bërthamës (e cila përmbanë protone dhe neutrone) dhe mbështjellësit të saj (që përmbanë elektrone).
Në kushte normale një bërthamë e atomit ka numër të barabart të elektroneve dhe të protoneve, mirëpo pasi që në shtresën e jashtme të orbitaleve të një atomi mund të jetë i paplotësuar numri me elektrone, atëherë ato mund të kalojnë prej një atomi në tjetrin.
Nëse një atom e liron një elektron (dihet me ndikimin e një force tjetër ngan jashtë) atë herë prishet baraspesha e elektroneve dhe protoneve dhe ai atom ka më shumë protone sesa elektrone, prandaj themi se është elektrizuar pozitivisht (atomi i tillë quhet donor [dhënës]), në të kundërtën nëse pranon një elektron elektrizohet negativisht (atomi i tillë quhet akceptor [pranues]).
Pra bartës të elektricitetit qenkan elektronet.

Elektronet kanë elektricitet negativ.
Protonet kanë elektricitet poriziv, dhe
Neutronet janë elektroneutrale.

Çka quajmë rrymë elektrike?
Rrymë elektrike quajmë lëvizjen prograsive të orientuar të bartësve të elektricitetit.

Nëpër çdo përçues të rrymës elektrike ku ekziston rryma elektrike aty ekziston edhe fusha elektromagnetike, e cila shkaktohet si shkak i bartësve të elektricitetit.
Duhet cekur edhe një fakt se fusha elektromagnetike lëvizë në formë të spirales (ose nëse mund ta quaj edhe në form të vidës së djathtë).
Pra fusha elektromagnetike krijohet nga fusha elektrike dhe nga fusha magnetike.

Nëse nuk isha mjaft i kjartë, në postimin e ardhëm do të jap sqarime plotësuese.

Përshëndetje.

----------


## Bledari

Ju Faleminderit te gjitheve

----------


## Sherri

> Ju Faleminderit te gjitheve


O Bledar mund te kerkoje shume kollaj te nonji librin e Fizikes qe behet ne gjimnaze dhe aty mund te gjeje informacion te plote. Gjithsesi do shof ne shpi nqs i kam librat e vjeter qe kam marre ne Shqiperi.

----------

